# My monitor started to get Vertical colorline/s



## Jaffakeik (Oct 30, 2012)

HI cople weeks ago my monitors started to get strange vertical color line-lines, on right side.And its not videocard releated because I tried it on diff system.But they sometimes dissapier after cople mins or after cople hours.but are allways there after shutdown.So does it mean my monitor will die soon ,its not a big issue those lines they bearly noticable in games or video.Just on lightblue desktop they are shining like jaffa cake on christmas table.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah you can either attempt to use some dead pixel repairing software or call it a day (I'd choose the latter), new monitor time!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 30, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Yeah you can either attempt to use some dead pixel repairing software or call it a day (I'd choose the latter), new monitor time!



can u name some of those programs  I give them a shot. if not I'll stick to my monitor till it die, like captain with its ship


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Arciks said:


> can u name some of those programs  I give them a shot. if not I'll stick to my monitor till it die, like captain with its ship



STUCK Pixels Repair - YouTube

run that full screen

FORGOT TO SAY, DONT RUN IF YOU'RE EPILEPTIC!!!!


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2012)

A pixel fixing program isn't going to fix the resistors that are going out on the monitor. Time for a new monitor.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm i dont know if its a big deal but i put it on full screen and my lines are just there where black sides where shown,or its doesnt matter?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/

Try that website.


----------

